# Beer Cocktails?



## scotsdalebrewery (19/4/06)

Just got these of a canadian website. 

I have heard of some chapel st people putting lime into beer but this is out of my league!

Anyone do anything similar?

Shandy
A favourite ale mixed with ginger beer ... 

Lager and Lime
Generally used with a light lager with a splash of lime juice or Rose's Lime Cordial. 

Lager and Black Current
A favourite lager with a shot of Black Currant flavouring (Ribena). 

Snakebite
A mix of a "beer of choice" and cider. Another version of the snakebite is a mixture of stout and cider. 

Black Velvet
Would you believe Champagne and stout beer! Apparently this is considered a classic beer-based cocktail. 

Red Eye
Any ale or lager with a shot of tomato juice, also known as Tomato Beer or a Red Rooster and if hit with a splash of Tabasco sauce, becomes a Ruddy Mary. 

Gator Beer
Gatorade and your choice of lager or ale (This one was clearly thought up by the Gatorade corporation). 

Caribbean Night
Your choice of beer mixed with coffee liqueur. 

South Wind
Your choice of beer mixed with melon liqueur. 

Depth Charge
A shot of whiskey is dropped in a beer, glass and all


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/4/06)

i've had a depth charge before....resulting in a messy messy night

tried a snake bite and it was sickly sweet (it had red grenadine in it too).

wouldn't do either again..............but it made the Toohey's New taste better


----------



## Airgead (19/4/06)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> Just got these of a canadian website.
> 
> I have heard of some chapel st people putting lime into beer but this is out of my league!
> 
> [post="121308"][/post]​



A mate of mine swears by beer (usually VB or New) and ginger essence on a hot summers day. Can't say I've even been tempted. Not with VB or new anyway. Might give it a go with my pale next summer.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Thommo (19/4/06)

Growing up as a kid, we weren't allowed to open any presents on christmas morning until we'd poured mum her Black Velvet.

It's a family tradition. Much more aussie than Egg Nog!!!

Had a few depth charges when younger, although certainly not for the taste.

edit: spellin'


----------



## Steve (19/4/06)

Lager n lime, lager n black (blackcurrant cordial- not ribena) and snakebites are commonly drunk in England. Ive drunk plenty pints of snakebite in my time. You can also have a snakebite n black which obviously is cider, beer and blackcurrant. I actually tried for memories sake to make a lager n black the other night with my little boys Ribena (thats all I had) it was terrible!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RobW (19/4/06)

In Aus the traditional shandy is usually beer and lemonade.
The other one not mentioned is portergaf (sp?) which is stout & lemonade


----------



## MHD (19/4/06)

Sounds like a way to ruin a good beer (or perhaps improve an old one)


----------



## big d (19/4/06)

The real red eye i had a few years back had an egg dropped into the floating tomato juice .Hence the red eye.Not my fav beer at all but i drank it all.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## dicko (19/4/06)

I recently watched a couple in the local pub drinking "snakebites"
-sad! I thought. After all, I dont think any addition would improve WE draught.

I watched many a man grow 15 feet tall and become absolutely "bullet proof" drinking "depth chargers" particularly when I was younger.

I think I'll just stick to my plain old, all malt beers where possible.

Cheers and straight beers


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (19/4/06)

Looks like its fairly common.... I did love a vb and stones ginger wine in winter. 

I had forgotten about that... I only drink vb if i am desperate now (i.e. its free or nothing else)


----------

